# L'Ultima Partita di Gigi con la Nazionale!



## susox (14 Novembre 2017)

Grande Rispetto per Questo Campione. 

Vidoe al secondo post


----------



## wildfrank (14 Novembre 2017)

Sarà difficile cancellare l'onta delle sue dichiarazioni nel post partita Milan-Juve del gol di Muntari.....(per me).


----------



## neoxes (14 Novembre 2017)

Ciaone


----------



## vanbasten (14 Novembre 2017)

susox ha scritto:


> Grande Rispetto per Questo Campione.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmbZNbay1wo&t=4s



Eh si, grande rispetto anche per gigibet e gigilapallanonèentrata


----------



## bmb (14 Novembre 2017)

Doveva fare largo 4 anni fa. Vederlo piangere è stata la cosa più bella della serata.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Novembre 2017)

Mamma mia, sono disgustato dai commenti che sto leggendo. E' un campione!!!! Punto e basta. Come lui non ce ne sono. A me ha fatto emozionare ieri.


----------



## Eflstar (14 Novembre 2017)

Oggi sto forum sembra diventato Vecchiasignora....


----------



## neoxes (14 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, sono disgustato dai commenti che sto leggendo. E' un campione!!!! Punto e basta. Come lui non ce ne sono. A me ha fatto emozionare ieri.



Cambia squadra


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Novembre 2017)

Ma che rispetto. Via sto mezzo uomo


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Novembre 2017)

Rispetto e ammirazione per questo piccolo uomo?Ma quando mai,le sue lacrime danno sempre grande soddisfazione ed orgasmi infiniti,ovviamente a chi è milanista dentro e che ha sofferto per le malefatte di tale squallido e della banda di letame per la quale lavora.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Novembre 2017)

Poi conoscendo il tipo non mi sorprenderei se tra 10 anni si scoprisse che ha scommesso sulla non qualificazione al mondiale,hai visto mai...


----------



## sacchino (14 Novembre 2017)

L'Italia è uscita dai mondiali nel preciso istante in cui, Gigi, dopo i rigori ad euro 2016 dichiarava di voler continuare fino a Russia 2018.

Bastaaaaa


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ciaone



Ma cambiate squadra voi, io sono milanista dalla nascita. Certo, l'episodio del gol di Muntari lo ricordo ancora, ma qui è un'altro contesto, il contesto della nazionale esula da qualsiasi contesto di club. Ma siete italiani o no?


----------



## Sotiris (14 Novembre 2017)

susox ha scritto:


> Grande Rispetto per Questo Campione.
> 
> Vidoe al secondo post



Più piange più godo come un maiale.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Novembre 2017)

Io sono milanista prima che italiano,non dico che non mi dispiace per la non qualificazione ,ma vedere un gobbo che schiatta in lacrime non ha prezzo,anche se ormai non si contano più le volte che dietro buffon si è palesato nagao de piconha....


----------



## Il Genio (14 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, sono disgustato dai commenti che sto leggendo. E' un campione!!!! Punto e basta. Come lui non ce ne sono. A me ha fatto emozionare ieri.



Grandissimo calciatore, questo si, ma la parola campione è composta da:
grande calciatore + grande uomo
lui è 50% di campione


----------



## neoxes (14 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma cambiate squadra voi, io sono milanista dalla nascita. Certo, l'episodio del gol di Muntari lo ricordo ancora, ma qui è un'altro contesto, il contesto della nazionale esula da qualsiasi contesto di club. Ma siete italiani o no?



Italianissimo e mi dispiace per la nazionale, nonostante abbia tifato Svezia.
Godo, immensamente, nel vedere la feccia in lacrime.

Come hanno detto bene su, un campione lo è sia in campo che fuori, Buffon è un omuncolo da niente.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2017)

Godo, uomo discutibilissimo nonostante i simpatici festeggiamenti post-Berlino


----------



## Serginho (14 Novembre 2017)

Dispiace abbia chiuso con la nazionale in questo modo, ha avuto una gran carriera, ricordo ancora il debutto proprio in uno spareggio mondiale contro la Russia


----------



## krull (14 Novembre 2017)

Chiedere ai tifosi della Carrarese o ai dipendenti Zucchi che opinione hanno di questo "grande uomo". Commediante di quart'ordine


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2017)

Vado contro corrente, stima per il Buffon della nazionale, il saluto ci sta eccome.

Grazie Gigi.


----------



## 1972 (14 Novembre 2017)

recitazione perfetta per uscire in modo elegante da una situazione dem****a - non vedo lacrime scendere copiosamente dai suoi occhi.... andate a rileggervi quello che ha fatto di buono- da prendere come esempio per i nostri figli- nello sport ( gol muntari ) e nella vita privata/affari (sorvoliamo).
ma per favore...................


----------



## Jaqen (14 Novembre 2017)

Ma chissenefrega di Buffon ragazzi


----------



## sballotello (14 Novembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma che rispetto. Via sto mezzo uomo



Neanche mezzo..


----------



## Aalpacaaa (14 Novembre 2017)

Ma per chi avete riconoscenza? Per Taarabt, Seedorf (allenatore) e Serafini?

Questo qui ha fatto vincere un Mondiale all'Italia con le sue paratone.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2017)

prima del caso Muntari 
avrei detto anch'io che ci voleva rispetto 
ma dopo quel fatto mi e caduto veramente sotto i piedi 

infatti + avanti sono saltati fuori pure i fatti privati da uomo osceno 

qnd mi dispiace x Italia nn mi dispiace x il portier


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Ma per chi avete riconoscenza? Per Taarabt, Seedorf (allenatore) e Serafini?
> 
> Questo qui ha fatto vincere un Mondiale all'Italia con le sue paratone.



ma se nel Mondiale ci tiravano da meta campo xkè nn si passava da quella diga chiamata Italia 
a parte le fasi finali.. x dire gli unici goal sono stati un autogoal e un calcio di rigore 
per non dimenticare.. poi avrà fatto il suo 

ma ricordo benissimo che nn passavano tanto facilmente XD


----------



## Serginho (15 Novembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma se nel Mondiale ci tiravano da meta campo xkè nn si passava da quella diga chiamata Italia
> a parte le fasi finali.. x dire gli unici goal sono stati un autogoal e un calcio di rigore
> per non dimenticare.. poi avrà fatto il suo
> 
> ma ricordo benissimo che nn passavano tanto facilmente XD



E' stato decisivo almeno in 3 partite, tant'è vero che quell'anno meritava ampiamente il pallone d'oro, certamente più di Cannavaro. "Avrà fatto il suo" mi sembra riduttivo e oltraggioso per l'intelligenza di chi guarda una partita di pallone


----------



## Lambro (15 Novembre 2017)

secondo me è un caso molto interessante di doppia personalità, oppure è decisamente un mediocrissimo attore.

a volte dice cose interessanti per essere un calciatore, non banali del livello solito dei tatuati col taglio di capelli settimanale che ormai siamo abituati a vedere sentire.

ma poi sai che nella sua vita ne ha combinate di ogni e non capisci se sia ipocrisia o cosa, pure la sua depressione di cui soffri' qualche anno fa' è per me un mistero se sia stata vera o cos'altro.

come calciatore è indiscutibilmente il miglior portiere che io abbia mai visto giocare, non so se della storia, sentiremo buffa se mai fara' uno speciale su di lui 

d'altro canto giudicarlo come uomo è a sua volta un errore, perchè non è quello che mi interessa e mi deve interessare,un giorno qualcuno ha iniziato a pensare che un calciatore debba anche essere un simbolo di perfetta integrita' morale in quanto personaggio pubblico, ma io non sono del tutto d'accordo, ha gli stessi casini di tutti come tutti (famiglia figli lavoro vizi)

è caduto invece tanto in basso con quella dichiarazione sul gol di muntari, molto in basso, bastava dire "si era dentro ma cosa ci potevo fare" , qui non era mistero qui non c'era giudizio soggettivo, qui è stata oggettivamente una pessima uscita in mondovisione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Novembre 2017)

Come spesso accade ai grandi non ha saputo farsi da parte al momento giusto e ha chiuso male..doveva dire addio a fine europeo..oppure rimanere solo come chioccia..non ha grandi colpe..anche se a Madrid il primo gol è tutto suo e da lì è partito il tracollo..
Almeno adesso ah detto basta..temevo qualcuno lo volesse tenere anche per i prossimi europei (anche se credo a giugno si ritirerà)


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2017)

susox ha scritto:


> Grande Rispetto per Questo Campione.
> 
> Vidoe al secondo post



Resterò sempre col dubbio dove inizia l'uomo e dove finisce l'attore. 
Paolo Maldini per me era un uomo vero e un fuoriclasse assoluto, non buffon.
Tecnicamente non lo discuto perchè sarei un folle, ho ancora ben in mente il suo esordio proprio contro di noi quando parò l'impossibile. 
Predestinato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2017)

Uomo squallido. 
Che poi sappia parare molto bene e sia un ottimo attore finto moralista con recite che strappano applausi, queste sono sue qualità indiscutibili.


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Resterò sempre col dubbio dove inizia l'uomo e dove finisce l'attore.
> Paolo Maldini per me era un uomo vero e un fuoriclasse assoluto, non buffon.
> Tecnicamente non lo discuto perchè sarei un folle, ho ancora ben in mente il suo esordio proprio contro di noi quando parò l'impossibile.
> Predestinato.



Infatti, assurdi i milanisti che celebrano Buffon dopo aver sputato su Maldini al suo ritiro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' stato decisivo almeno in 3 partite, tant'è vero che quell'anno meritava ampiamente il pallone d'oro, certamente più di Cannavaro. "Avrà fatto il suo" mi sembra riduttivo e oltraggioso per l'intelligenza di chi guarda una partita di pallone



mi sembra di impazzire... 
ma il portiere è sempre decisivo o no ? 
qualsiasi portiere dal + mediocre al + forte,ecco il senso del "al fatto il suo"

ma il mio commento comunque si antepone alla considerazione che abbiamo vinto il mondiale grazie a lui 
un no sense assoluto visto che quel Mondiale l'abbiamo vinto GRAZIE a tutto il gruppo...

e non venitemi a dire che non sono stati + decisivi Grosso e Materazzi (il nostro Bomber del Mondiale) 
pure Totti quando entrava dalla panchina faceva lo show,con le sue grandi giocate..

in quel Mondiale sono stati tutti fondamentali x arrivare alla vittoria


----------



## Edric (15 Novembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Ma per chi avete riconoscenza? Per Taarabt, Seedorf (allenatore) e Serafini?
> 
> Questo qui ha fatto vincere un Mondiale all'Italia con le sue paratone.



Riconoscenza e rispetto son due concetti separati comunque


----------



## Serginho (15 Novembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> mi sembra di impazzire...
> ma il portiere è sempre decisivo o no ?
> qualsiasi portiere dal + mediocre al + forte,ecco il senso del "al fatto il suo"
> 
> ...



Sono stati tutti fondamentali appunto anche Buffon. Se toglievi lui dalla porta stai sicuro che vincere il trofeo sarebbe stato decisamente più difficile. Basta con questa deformazione della realtà


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Novembre 2017)

Nessun rispetto per uno degli uomini di calcio più falsi, viscidi, ipocriti e finti buonisti del nostro tempo, con il favore della stampa. Gran portiere, uomo piccolissimo. E' un attore abbastanza scarso, a me non la dà a bere. L'unico cosa positiva del non andare al mondiale è vederlo fallire un record (ai quali tiene più dei suoi figli), motivo per cui piangeva. O qualcuno pensa veramente che piangesse per gli italiani?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sono stati tutti fondamentali appunto anche Buffon. Se toglievi lui dalla porta stai sicuro che vincere il trofeo sarebbe stato decisamente più difficile. Basta con questa deformazione della realtà



la deformazione della realtà mi mancava 

p.s. 
Buffon meritava il pallone d'oro x la sua carriera 
visto che era x anni il miglior portiere del mondo
non certamente x la sola prestazione al Mondiale 

questa cosa di dare il trofeo singolo ai soli vincitori mi fa calare le ginocchia sinceramente 

ma visto come sono andate le cose in futuro 
sono contento che non l'abbia vinto..

rendiamoci conto che Baresi non ha vinto il Pallone D'Oro 
ma Fabio Cannavaro si.. tanto x rendere conto di cosa sto parlando! LOL
e se deve essere pignolo e comunque arrivato secondo al difensore tramite voti 
di allenatori,giornalisti e capitani nonostante anni da podio del ruolo 

* una vera ingiustizia  cmq


----------



## Serginho (15 Novembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la deformazione della realtà mi mancava
> 
> p.s.
> Buffon meritava il pallone d'oro x la sua carriera
> ...



Senza offesa ma hai le idee un po' confuse e mi sembra inutile risponderti


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Novembre 2017)

Aldilà della rivalità l'miglior portiero che ho visto, campione e bandiera del calcio italiano, poi onestamente mi ha fatto male vederlo piangere.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Novembre 2017)

E' stato uno dei migliori portieri della storia del calcio e come Italiano gli devo riconoscenza per quello che ha fatto per la Nazionale...
Ma mi fermo qui...perchè come uomo è stato ben altro...
Ha usato il calcio per erigersi ad esempio...ma da cattivo attore quale è non sempre è riuscito a nascondere la sua vera natura...falso,ipocrita ed infame...
Falso ed ipocrita...il goal di Muntari...
Infame...il tentativo di scaricare tutte le colpe su Balotelli dopo il flop del mondiale 2014...
Solo due esempi per capire chi è veramente Buffon...
A quelli come lui preferisco i tipi alla Ibra...so che alla prima occasione mi ''taglierà la gola'' ma almeno so che non lo farà quando lo avrò alle spalle..


----------



## Milanista (15 Novembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> E' stato uno dei migliori portieri della storia del calcio e come Italiano gli devo riconoscenza per quello che ha fatto per la Nazionale...
> Ma mi fermo qui...perchè come uomo è stato ben altro...
> Ha usato il calcio per erigersi ad esempio...ma da cattivo attore quale è non sempre è riuscito a nascondere la sua vera natura...falso,ipocrita ed infame...
> Falso ed ipocrita...il goal di Muntari...
> ...



Voglio solo aggiungere che ho un minimo di stima in più per il fatto di essere rimasto fedele alla squadra anche
in B, per il resto d'accordissimo con te.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Novembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> E' stato uno dei migliori portieri della storia del calcio e come Italiano gli devo riconoscenza per quello che ha fatto per la Nazionale...
> Ma mi fermo qui...perchè come uomo è stato ben altro...
> Ha usato il calcio per erigersi ad esempio...ma da cattivo attore quale è non sempre è riuscito a nascondere la sua vera natura...falso,ipocrita ed infame...
> Falso ed ipocrita...il goal di Muntari...
> ...



Secondo me per giudicare un uomo come "falso, ipocrita ed infame" bisogna conoscere bene quel uomo, non sono d'accordo con questo post e mi dispiace.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Novembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Voglio solo aggiungere che ho un minimo di stima in più *per il fatto di essere rimasto fedele alla squadra anche
> in B*, per il resto d'accordissimo con te.


Mi permetti di essere ancora un po cattivello con lui?
Aveva già trovato l'accordo con il Milan...aveva anche trovato casa dalle mie parti...
Ma quando il Condor ha sentito la richiesta della Juve è scappato più veloce di Bolt...e l'affare è saltato
Quella della sua lealtà nei riguardi della Juve e dei suoi tifosi è un'altra leggenda metropolitana da inserire nella sua biografia ''farlocca''


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Novembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Secondo me per giudicare un uomo come "falso, ipocrita ed infame" bisogna conoscere bene quel uomo, non sono d'accordo con questo post e mi dispiace.


Un uomo è anche quello che dice e quello che fa


----------



## 7vinte (15 Novembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Aldilà della rivalità l'miglior portiero che ho visto, campione e bandiera del calcio italiano, poi onestamente mi ha fatto male vederlo piangere.



.


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Novembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Aldilà della rivalità l'miglior portiero che ho visto, campione e bandiera del calcio italiano, poi onestamente mi ha fatto male vederlo piangere.



Meno male che c'è qualcuno sano di mente qui


----------



## Gas (15 Novembre 2017)

Quante persone piccole piccole che danno del piccolo agli altri.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Novembre 2017)

Admin vigila attentamente,è pieno di gobbi infiltrati in questo forum,non c'è altra spiegazione leggendo gli elogi per quel sacco di letame.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quante persone piccole piccole che danno del piccolo agli altri.



Tipo?


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Novembre 2017)

Il vostro Buffon,per dirne una,è quello che ha giocato fino ad oggi in nazionale per accumulare più presenze possibili in modo da renderne inattaccabile il record,specie da quando si è palesato il giovane donnarumma che poteva minacciarlo in tal senso,e non venitemi a dire che non è così.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma hai le idee un po' confuse e mi sembra inutile risponderti



Va bhe dopo al bugiardo "deformazione della realtà" 
si passa all'ignorare... va bhe nessun problema


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Novembre 2017)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Admin vigila attentamente,è pieno di gobbi infiltrati in questo forum,non c'è altra spiegazione leggendo gli elogi per quel sacco di letame.



Perfavore... noi del Milan abbiamo uno stile "aldilà della rivalità".


----------



## Milanista (16 Novembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Mi permetti di essere ancora un po cattivello con lui?
> Aveva già trovato l'accordo con il Milan...aveva anche trovato casa dalle mie parti...
> Ma quando il Condor ha sentito la richiesta della Juve è scappato più veloce di Bolt...e l'affare è saltato
> Quella della sua lealtà nei riguardi della Juve e dei suoi tifosi è un'altra leggenda metropolitana da inserire nella sua biografia ''farlocca''



Questa non lo sapevo, in effetti la storia dell'attaccamento sembrava troppo nobile e romantica, visti i soggetti in ballo (Buffon, Juventus). Come non detto allora


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Novembre 2017)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Admin vigila attentamente,è pieno di gobbi infiltrati in questo forum,non c'è altra spiegazione leggendo gli elogi per quel sacco di letame.



Secondo me tu sei il primo. Non c'è nulla di male nell'apprezzare sia come giocatore che come persona un campione come Buffon. Non c'è nulla di male nel fare tutto questo da tifoso del Milan. Sarò anormale, dato che ho provato una stretta allo stomaco quando ho visto l'intervista di buffon in lacrime? Bene, preferisco essere anormale che "normale" come voi.


----------



## Lambro (16 Novembre 2017)

pero' la stessa stretta ti dovrebbe venire pensando che si giocava 300mila euro a botta alle scommesse o che ha lasciato la sua famiglia o che l'accordo col milan era gia' fatto, con la juve retrocessa.
oppure ripensare alla sua mirabolante intervista dopo il gol di muntari dentro di 0.52 cm.
senza contare lo scaricabarile dopo la figuraccia in brasile su balotelli, problemi con la carrarese e via discorrendo..
in mezzo tante belle parole, sicuramente.
è un uomo ambiguo, di non facile comprensione, ma di cui non mi fiderei mai.

condivido appieno:

"Nel corso di Kiss Kiss Napoli, Paolo Del Genio ha ironizzato con gli ascoltatori sulle presunte lacrime di Buffon: "Chi ha visto le lacrime? Porto 10 euro a tutti quelli che mi mandano la foto di una lacrima. Era tutto uno sforzo di commozione, ma non è uscita una sola lacrime. Ma poi io non contesto se uno piange o meno, può tranquillamente non piangere, ma perché fingere di piangere. Nessuno ti obbliga. Detto questo, con questo di certo non metto in dubbio la sua carriera o la sua figura. Poi alcune cose che ha detto in carriera non le condivido, ma è un altro discorso".


----------



## PheelMD (18 Novembre 2017)

Non me ne frega niente del fatto che fosse un grandissimo portiere. 
Per lui ho goduto a Manchester, a Berlino, a Cardiff e anche lunedì.


----------



## cubase55 (18 Novembre 2017)

Grande portiere.. Uomo un po' più piccolo. Il gol di Muntari dice tutto. Poi tutto il resto. Non basta cantare, stonando indecorosamente ,l'inno italiano a squarciagola per essere valutato un grande uomo...


----------



## Butcher (18 Novembre 2017)

Godo per le sue lacrime


----------

